# Anyone use Seachem Focus+Metroplex+Garlic to treat Ich?



## jamie1985

Hey so one of my angels in my reef tank has a few white spots developing on the tips of its fins only and I’m afraid it’s ich...I have read that soaking food in Seachem Focus, Metroplex and Garlic is safe for reef tanks and can kill Ich...has anyone had experience with this? What else should I do? It’s eating perfectly fine and has basically no other symptoms...I have done a water change and lowered the salinity to 1.020 SG...should I just keep feeding it and wait or should I begin to treat? Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

If it’s on the tips of the fins only, not sure it’s ich.
There is a pellet food on the market that contains medication to help the fish combat ich in a reef tank.
Can’t remember the name of it, but it’s one of the pellet suppliers that’s in lots stores.
You might want to do some reading and see if it could be something other than ich. Maybe lympho?


----------



## jamie1985

Crayon said:


> If it's on the tips of the fins only, not sure it's ich.
> 
> There is a pellet food on the market that contains medication to help the fish combat ich in a reef tank.
> 
> Can't remember the name of it, but it's one of the pellet suppliers that's in lots stores.
> 
> You might want to do some reading and see if it could be something other than ich. Maybe lympho?


Hey thanks so much for your reply!! So I did some research on lympho and I think that's what it is... here is a picture...









There are just a few spots on the top of the tail fin and 1 or 2 on one more fin and maybe 1 or 2 on the top fin...no change in number of spots in 3 days....what else can I do for lympho? In doing more reading apparently it's common in emperor angels...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

Hard to say based on the photo. But for sure if only one fish is affected and it doesn’t appear over the body, only on fins, you might be on the right path.
My go to source for fish disease issues is @humblefish on reef2reef. Very organized threads for reference.
Check it out.


----------



## jamie1985

Crayon said:


> Hard to say based on the photo. But for sure if only one fish is affected and it doesn't appear over the body, only on fins, you might be on the right path.
> My go to source for fish disease issues is @humblefish on reef2reef. Very organized threads for reference.
> Check it out.


Hey I just checked it out and it does appear to be lympho... I have started mixing food with garlic and I will continue to do more frequent water changes...definitely no other fish in the tank show any signs of anything so I guess that's positive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo

Crayon said:


> There is a pellet food on the market that contains medication to help the fish combat ich in a reef tank.
> Can't remember the name of it, but it's one of the pellet suppliers that's in lots stores.


Are you thinking New Life Spectrum...? Ick Shield is one of their pellet foods, and there some other foods for other illnesses, and otehr treatments such as a bath.

Jamie, Usually Garlic is recommended because it entices the fish to eat. well fed fish can fend off illness better. I dont believe there are any Medical benefits to garlic on its own. So, if your fish are eating, I wouldnt see a reason to add garlic. I've read it impacts Fish Kidneys.

I would try to find some vitamins / amino acids to add to your fish food. I was happy using "Selcon" but I'm sure there are others.


----------



## jamie1985

twobytwo said:


> Are you thinking New Life Spectrum...? Ick Shield is one of their pellet foods, and there some other foods for other illnesses, and otehr treatments such as a bath.
> 
> Jamie, Usually Garlic is recommended because it entices the fish to eat. well fed fish can fend off illness better. I dont believe there are any Medical benefits to garlic on its own. So, if your fish are eating, I wouldnt see a reason to add garlic. I've read it impacts Fish Kidneys.
> 
> I would try to find some vitamins / amino acids to add to your fish food. I was happy using "Selcon" but I'm sure there are others.


Ok sounds good thanks for the info...so if the angel fights the lympho off by it's self will the spots go away or do lympho spots stay??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

Lympho is like fish herpes. Good water, good food, it will go away on it’s own but the virus is with the fish it’s entire life.
It is contagious, but a healthy fish can handle being in contact with the virus.
There is really no treatment other than good water, good food, vitamins.


----------

